# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Keep on the Shadowfell level 1 - by tfwoods3

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:*  Photoshop 

*Review*

The sense of dilapidation in this dungeon is very well depicted. The floors are cracked and discoloured, the walls are pitted and dried blood stains on drainage grilles speak of a history of suffering in this dank and sorded place. The texture work in this map is superb as are the colour choices.

*Original Thread*

To go to the original thread click here.

----------


## tfwoods3

Wow, thanks a lot, I'm glad you guys liked it! I hope to make more in th future  :Smile:

----------


## Gandwarf

And another great pick. Love this map as well  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blamenck

This is fantastic! Looks official, you know, real?

Seriousley good.

----------


## zenram

Nop, official ones are way to simple XD

----------


## Blamenck

> Nop, official ones are way to simple XD


Yeah.  :Very Happy:  

I was looking at a map in a book the other day and thought "wait a second, the guys at Cartographers Guild can produce maps way better than this".

I think that these people should be getting paid for what they do!  :Razz:

----------


## loydb

Great take on it!

loyd

----------


## tfwoods3

Thanks for the comments guys. I think in the books they keep their maps intentionally simple so that you can interpret it any way you like. And also, it cuts down on costs and time.

----------


## Ascension

It's probably about money...it is a business after all.  The maps we all make are because we love to make them and therefore spend a lot of time on them.  That time means more labor hours and higher costs.  Then there's is the cost of printing, too.  Simple = fast = cheap.  If I got paid the same thing for my maps as what I get for stained glass per hour then my maps would go for a couple of thousand dollars.  I don't think there'd be too many companies willing to fork that out but I keep hoping that EA, Sony, or one of those big boys will come knocking  :Smile:

----------


## tfwoods3

I wouldn't mind doing maps like this one for $100 bucks a pop  :Very Happy:

----------


## vhailor27

Has anyone seen a video tutorial about drawing maps like this with photoshop. I have found some in youtube but they focused in world maps.

Another question I have is about programs: I know two programs used for map making. CC3 and Dundjinni. The maps from the second I've seen look more real, but I don't  know which  is easier. Their price is pretty much the same and I don't know which one to choose.

----------


## Ascension

That depends on what you want to do more of.  If you want to make castles and dungeons and stuff like that I would recommend Dunjinni but that is just my personal preference.  CC3 is little harder to learn but those who use it love it.  Both are actually quite easy to learn but hard to master.  I would suggest looking through the user forums on each site to see what the general membership submits and see which you like better.  There are many CC3 maps here and few DJ maps but the DJ forums have some really great artwork that you can use on maps.

----------


## zenram

I really like CC3, you can expand it as much as you want and can do maps in many diferent styles, its just a matter of having the right extras. XD

----------


## vhailor27

A tutorial indeed would be great. Love the map. One of the best I've seen.
I love the texture used for the walls (not the fill).

----------


## Ildrako

i want to do it

----------

